# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (23 مايو 2008)

كتاب الزلازل - تأليف : أى.كى.همادى ترجمة: محمود عمر التير

الحلقة ( 1 )​ 
الفصل الأول : كيفية حدوث الزلازل - العوامل والأسباب ( Cause of Earthquke

أساطير قديمة حول تكوين الزلازل  : 

تقول أسطورة هندية قديمة أن الأرض تستند من رأسها على ثعبان ضخم يسمى شيشاناج ( Sheshanag ) ، كلما غير هذا الثعبان موقعه، نتج عن ذلك حدوث الزلازل. وتشير أسطورة أخرى، بشكل مختلف، الى وجود عفريت كان يبقى الأرض الأم فى الأسر تحت سطح البحر، الى أن قام حيوان ضخم يسمى فاراها أفاتار ( Varaha Avatar ) بقتل ذلك العفريت وتحرير الأرض وهو ، فى نظرهم، ما يزال يحملها على قرونه منذ ذلك الزمن البعيد.
يؤمن سكان شبه جزيرة كامشاتكا ( Kamchatka ) فى سيبيريا ( Siberia ) بأن الأهتزازات الأرضية تحدث عندمايتحرك كلب ضخم يسمى كوسى ( Kosei ) وينفض الثلج عن فروه. وينسب اليابانيون القدماء حدوث الزلازل الى حركة عنكبوت ضخم كان يحمل - فى اعتقادهم - الأرض على ظهره. 
أما الفيلسوف اليونانى العظيم وعالم الرياضيات فيتاغورس ( Pythagoras ) فكان يعتقد أن الزلازل تقع نتيجة للمعارك التى يخوضها الأموات فيما بينهم. الا ان الفيلسوف اليونانى الآخر ، أرسطو ( Aristotle ) ، كان الأقرب الى الأفكار الحديثة ؛ حيث قال أن كتل الهواء الساخن المنبعثة من باطن الأرض هى التى تسبب حدوث الزلازل. فيما اعتقد بعض الأقوام ، الغير بدائية ، أن الزلازل حدث الهى.

نظرية تشكل صفائح القشرة الأرضية ( Plate Tectonics Theory )

تعتبر نظرية تشكل صفائح القشرة الأرضية هى النظرية الأكثر قبولا حاليا، والتى يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلى : تفترض هذه النظرية أن سطح الأرض مكونا من مجموعة صفائح صخرية، وهى عبارة عن قواعد ضخمة يبلغ سمكها 110 كم ، وتنحرف هذه الصخور تدريجيا بعيدا عن الكتلة شبه المنصهرة التى تمثل باطن الأرض.
يختلف علماء الجيولوجيا حول عدد تلك الصفائح التى يمكن بواسطتها تقسيم الكرة الأرضية الى أقاليم، الا أن معظم الدلائل تشير الى وجود ست مناطق رئيسية وهى : الأقليم الأمريكى، والأفريقى، والأوروبى- الأسيوى والأقليم القطبى الجنوبى ، وشبه القارة الهندية فالمحيط الهادى. تشمل الصفيحة الأمريكية( American Plate ) أمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية والنصف الغربى من قاع المحيط الأطلسى. وتحتوى الصفيحة الأفريقية ( African Plate ) على قارة أفريقيا والنصف الشرقى من قاع المحيط الأطلسى. أما الصفيحة القطب جنوبية( Antarctic Plate ) فتتكون من القارة المحيطة بالقطب الجنوبى وقاع البحار والمحيطات المطوقة لها. وتشمل الصفيحة الهندية الأسترالية ( Indo-Australian Plate الهند واستراليا وقاع البحار والمحيطات الواقعة بينهما. وتقع الصفيحة الهادئة ( Pacific Plate ) أسفل المحيط الهادى وهى الصفيحة الوحيدة التى لا تحتوى على قارة
لا يزال العلماء عاجزين عن فهم وادراك سر تلك القوى التى تعمل على تحريك هذه الصفائح الصخرية الضخمة، بصفة دائمة. ويفسر العلماء حدوث الزلازل باقتراب صفيحتين من بعضهما البعض حتى تتلامسا وتصبح حركتهما مقيدة ومحدودة، الأمر الذى يؤدى الى ازدياد مقدار الأجهاد حول خط اتصالهما ببعض. وعند بلوغ نقطة الانفصال أو الانكسار يتم التخلص من تلك الاجهادات من خلال تصدع وانشقاق الصخور، مما ينتج عن ذلك حدوث الزلازل. ويلاحظ أن الغالبية العظمى من المركز السطحية للزلازل ( Epicenteres ) تقع على طول الحدود الفاصلة بين تلك الصفائح.
وضع العالم الشهير دبليو.تى. بلاندفورد ( W.T. Blandford ) وشقيقه اتش.أف. بلاندفورد ( H.F.Blandford ) أساس نظرية تشكل الصفائح، وقد حدث ذلك فى الهند عام 1856 م، عندما لاحظا تجمع كتلة غريبة من الصخور بالقرب من قرية تسمى تالشير ( Talchir ) فى أقليم أورسا ( Orissa ) بالهند، مما أدى الى تسميتها بكتلة تالشير الحجرية ( Talchir Bed Bed ).
بدراسة جميع الاحتمالات الواردة حول مصدر تكوين تلك الصخور، توصل الأخوان بلاندفورد الى تكوين رأى علمى راسخ مفاده أن صخرة تالشير كانت قد تكونت نتيجة لترسب وتراكم طبقات جليدية قارية خلال فترات زمنية طويلة قد تصل الى 270 مليون سنة ( يمثل هذا عمر هذه الصخرة حسب التقديرات الحالية ). 
لفهم نظرية الأخوين بلاندفورد، يتطلب الأمر شرح وتفسير النقاط الآتية :
أولا : التجلد القارى ( Continental Glaciation ) ويقتصر هذا النوع من التجلدعلى المناطق القطبية ويعتمد على خطوط العرض.
ثانيا : التجلد الألبى ( Albine Glaciation ) يتعلق التجلد الألبى بالانهار الجليدية على قمم الجبال الشاهقة مثل جبال الهمالايا، ويعتمد هذا النوع من التجلد على الارتفاعات العمودية قوق سطح البحر.
تحمل صخرة تالشير جميع العلامات والصفات المميزة لعملية التجلد القارى متمثلة فى الصخور ذات السطوح والأوجه الصغيرة، بخلاف صخور الأنهار التى تتميز بالشكل الدائرى المستدير، وبالتالى تشير مثل هذه العلامات الى ماضى كان قد تميز بظهور الظواهر القطبية بمنطقة الهند الأستوائية الحالية . تتكون المجموعات الصخرية الضخمة نتيجة لتراكم قطع وشظايا صخرية مختلفة الأنواع والأحجام فوق بعضها البعض على مر الزمن، مشابها تماما لما يحدث للرواسب الجليدية.
وغالبا ما يتبادر الى الدهن سؤالا هاما، وهو : كيف يمكن أن تحدث عملية التجلد القارى فى مناطق استوائية بعيدة كل البعد عن المناطق القطبية ؟ وهل مثل هذه الآثار تدل على وجود أحد القطبين الشمالى أو الجنوبى بمنطقة الهند ، منذ زمن بعيد مضى ؟ أم أن هذا اللغز يحمل فى طياته تفسيرا آخرا ؟

( تستكمل هذه السلسلة فى الحلقة القادمة أن شاء الله )


----------



## محمود عمر التير (27 مايو 2008)

_الحلقة ( 2 )_​_كتاب الزلازل : تأليف : أى. كى. همادى ترجمة : محمود عمر التير_

_الفصل الأول : كيفية حدوث الزلازل - العوامل والأسباب ( Cause of Earthquake )_

افتقدت نظرية الأخوين بلاندفورد ( Bland Ford ) ، عند تقديمها فى بادىء الأمر، الى إثباتات وبراهين لتأكيد مصداقيتها؛ مثل العلامات التى تحملها الأرصفة والآثار الدالة على حركة الأنهار الجليدية.
والجدير بالذكر أنه عندما تدفع قطع وشظايا الصخور المختلفة الأنواع والأحجام بفعل حركة الرياح والأنهار الجليدية، تترك حواف وزوايا الصخور الحادة علامات وآثار على الأرضيات والأرصفة التى تتحرك فوقها.
ولقد اكتشف العالم فرانسيس فيدين ( Francis Feddin ) عام 1872 بعض الآثار الدالة على حركة الصخور والأنهار الجليدية ( Glaciers ) فوق أرصفة وأرضيات الشوارع بمدينة شاندرابور ( Chandrapur ) بولاية ماهاراشترا ( Maharashtra ) بالهند. ومما لا شك فيه أن تلك الأرصفة يمكن مشاهدتها على ضفاف نهر إرى ( Irai River )، بالجزء العلوى منه عند نقطة التقائه بنهر بنقانقا ( Penganga ) ، حوالى 16 كم جنوب غرب شاندرابور. ولا يزال هذا المكان مزارا يحج اليه العديد من علماء الجيولوجيا من جميع أنحاء العالم للتعرف على تلك الآثار. ويعتبر اكتشاف العالم فيدين ( Feddin ) من أهم الشواهد على وجود الرواسب الجليدية القارية بمنطقة الهند الأستوائية، الحالية.
إضافة الى ما سبق ذكره، وجدت بعض المجموعات الصخرية التى تنتمى الى نفس العصر الجيولوجى فى عدد من قارات نصف الكرة الجنوبى مثل أمريكا الجنوبية واستراليا وجنوب أفريقيا، ويمكن مشاهدة تلك الصخور التى أطلق عليها فيما بعد أسم مجموعة جوندوانا الصخرية الضخمة ( Gondwana Supergroup ). هذا وقد أثبتت الإكتشافات العلمية وجود علامة تشابه أخرى مميزة لتلك القارات وهى ظهور نوع شائع من بقايا نباتات متحجرة ( Fossils ) تسمى جلوسوبتريس فلورا ( Glossopteris Flora ) . ولتفسير ذلك، يبدو أنه فى زمن ماضى بعيد قد عمر الجليد جميع هذه القارات فى نفس الفترة الزمنية، ثم تحسنت الظروف المناخية، الغير ملائمة، لتلك القارات وذلك بارتفاع درجات الحرارة نتيجة لتراجع وانسحاب الأنهار الجليدية، أعقبها ظهور وانتشار بقايا النباتات المتحجرة وبالتالى تحولها بفعل الزمن والظروف الجوية الى طبقات من الفحم الحجرى.
وللأخد بعين الاعتبار أوجه التشابه الغريب بين تلك القارات، على الرغم من بعدها عن بعضها البعض، وانتشارها الواسع، سعى علماء الجيولوجيا فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى لتفسير تلك الظواهر ومن ثم تصنيف هذه القارات ضمن مجموعات تابعة أو قريبة من القطب الجنوبى.
أشتق المصطلح جوندوانا ( Gondwana ) من إسم مملكة جوندس ( Kingdum of Gonds )، وهى قبيلة تعيش، حتى الآن، عند حدود ولايات ماهاراشترا، ومادهيا براديش ( Madhya Pradesh )، وآندهرا برادش ( Andhra Pradesh ).
كان عالم الحفريات النباتية ( Palaeobotanist ) أو.فييستمانتل ( O. Fiestmantet ) قد استخدم هذا المصطلح فى عام 1870 . إلا أن الجيولوجى النمساوى إدوارد سويس ( Edward Suess ) هو الذى خلد مملكة جوندس مع نهاية القرن التاسع عشر. لقد فتن سويس بوجود تشابه كبير بين الهند والقارات الجنوبية الأخرى، لدرجة دفعته الى تصنيفهم جميعا ضمن مجموعة واحدة، وإلى تعميد هذه القارة العظيمة، الفريدة، وتسميتها باسم جوندوانا لاند ( Gondwana Land ).
يشير التعبير جوندوانا، فى وقتنا الحالى، الى إقليم جيولوجى متميز - عابرا حدود القارات - تكون من خلال تراكم المواد المترسبة ( Sediments ) فى بحيرات المياه العذبة، وتتميز بتاريخ جيولوجى متشابه، باحتوائه على حفريات نباتية وحيوانية ورواسب الفحم النباتى والحجرى.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------

